# Baily



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oooh it's been a while since we have seen the lovely smiling Bailey, he's such a handsome fella


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

:heart what a cutie :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a silly cutie :lol:


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

You remember Baily, I am impressed, so is Baily.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What beautiful eyes!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

d_b said:


> You remember Baily, I am impressed, so is Baily.


How could we forget that lovely smiley face. I swear I have never seen a cat with such a big cheeky grin before !


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

He's very handsome!! :heart


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a beautiful kitty Baily is! :luv


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

He TOTALLY looks like he's smiling!


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Great picture--what kind of keyboard is that??


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Thats a Z-Board. Used for gaming and Baily loves to help me when I play a game.

Just noticed your a fellow Hoosier, howdy!


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

I never knew there were special boards for gaming! Weird! What part of Indiana are you in? I am in Bloomington. Go IU!!


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

South of South Bend. Go Boilers!


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Now that was harsh! :lol: 

Hoosiers all the way!


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Awww....so cute! Very beautiful cat!


----------

